# Location for Marriage Proposal



## Numbnuts (17 Jan 2008)

Hey all,
I'm looking for a bit of Donegal local knowledge. Going away with the future Mrs Nuts (hopefully) to Killybegs in a few weeks and am planning on proposing. I've rented a secluded traditional cottage beside the beach for the weekend as she loves the sea. I've never been to this part of the world before and wonder would anybody know of a specific area of the coastline within an hour or so of Killybegs which they would consider to be the ideal location to get on bended knee?
Many Thanks


----------



## foxylady (17 Jan 2008)

Numbnuts said:


> Hey all,
> I'm looking for a bit of Donegal local knowledge. Going away with the future Mrs Nuts (hopefully) to Killybegs in a few weeks and am planning on proposing. I've rented a secluded traditional cottage beside the beach for the weekend as she loves the sea. I've never been to this part of the world before and wonder would anybody know of a specific area of the coastline within an hour or so of Killybegs which they would consider to be the ideal location to get on bended knee?
> Many Thanks


 

Why not just make a nice candlelit romantic dinner  in your cottage then while walking it off along the nearest part of the beach to you, pop the question. Good luck by the way


----------



## annR (17 Jan 2008)

I'm sure when you're there you will find a spot.  Might be worth taking the ring (if you have one) with you **in a pocket with a zip** so that when you feel the moment is right you can pop the q.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jan 2008)

Numbnuts said:


> Hey all,
> I'm looking for a bit of Donegal local knowledge. Going away with the future Mrs Nuts (hopefully) to Killybegs


Most romantic spot in _Ireland _I hear. Especially if you're upwind.


----------



## emmt (17 Jan 2008)

Good for you Numbnuts - make it an occasion to remember.

Check out Sliabh League
[broken link removed]
altho be aware that the drive to get there can be quite steep so get a bit more local knowledge on that. Ive never been there but hear it is quite spectacular

[broken link removed]


----------



## bartbridge (17 Jan 2008)

Slieve League is nice but you should head for the Bunglass Cliffs which are in the same area and the view is spectacuar (weather permitting!). You should find it on a road map maybe 15-20 mins past Killybegs, they're the highest sea cliffs in Europe I think...


----------



## emmt (17 Jan 2008)

Yep, Bartbridge - highest in Europe...
"On the R263, an 8km detour at the village of Carrick will bring you to the eastern end of Slieve League Mountain, whose sea cliffs are the highest in Europe (756ft). The drive is a bit bumpy but worth it. In the village of Carrick turn left and follow the road signposted Bunglas and Slieve League. This bumpy drive will take you to Irish-speaking village of Teelin. Just before the school in Teelin turn right for Bunglas and follow the rising road, which leads to a car park. People leave their cars here and continue on foot. By the car park is a farm gate through which you can drive – ensuring that you close the gate behind you. The panorama is truly spectacular as you traverse the mile and a half to the next car park at the clifftop. However, the drive is not for the faint-hearted. In places the road is wide enough only for one car and hairpin bends and sheer drops on either side can intimidate even the most experienced motorist."


----------



## Neadyk (17 Jan 2008)

Your girlfiend (soon to be fiancé) has great taste.  There is a fantastic beach not far from Dungloe (but probably more than an hours drive from Killybegs) called Maghery which faces right on onto the Atlantic.  The next parish to it is New York and it is an idyllic spot.  Alternatively, and probably a lot closer, is Portnoo beach which is also beautiful.  Good luck.


----------



## ROSS (18 Jan 2008)

dont go anywhere - try to get a some time on your own and head down to the beach and write the question in the sand in big letters ! Then bring herself for a stroll and bingo !! Check tide movement though !


----------



## acarol (18 Jan 2008)

I don't know anything bout that area but just to say that is soo romantic- your girlfriend is one lucky girl. Good luck with it, let us know how you get on - i'm sure she'll be trilled.


----------



## Staples (18 Jan 2008)

Start as you mean to go on. This romantic stuff is all very fine but difficult to sustain over a lifetime. Get her a voucher for some jewellers and give it to her over an early-bird meal followed by a drink in your local. 

Seriously, though, best of luck. Nice thought.  The writing in the sand idea is deadly.


----------



## acarol (18 Jan 2008)

Ya and a bit of romance now and again is nice - makes the relationship more exciting! If only more men would make a bit of an effort!!!


----------



## Black Sheep (19 Jan 2008)

Fantastic choice - Donegal. Have climbed Sliabh League many times and the views, peace & tranquility is like nowhere else on earth. Ideal setting for romance. 
Portnoo is also unreal and the writing in the sand idea seems brill.
However don't forget Donegal weather. I have 30 years experience of it and I'll never get used to it but I don't let that spoil my holidays there.
The people are fantastic - but who needs people when you are on a mission.
Have a ball!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Money Bags7 (20 Jan 2008)

Dying to hear how you get on! My suggestions are Glenveigh National Park - so many good spots there around the castle/house. Or if you get a good day drag her up Errigal - propose from the summit! I found the ring before the proposal ruined the suprise! Good Luck!


----------



## Mongola (20 Jan 2008)

Good luck with your proposal....Although location is important, i don t think you should overthink it...You ll know when the right moment comes to pop the question...go with the flow....It shouldn t be rehearsed....


----------



## Slim (20 Jan 2008)

Hi Numbnuts,

Congratulations on your choice of location. Realistically, I think a climb of Sliabh League might be very weather dependant. If you want a nice location, a short drive around the coast will bring you to Glencolumcille, spectacular scenery, nice beaches if the weather is nice enough. Have a word with the guys in the hotel in Killybegs and they could get you an oyster shell or suchlike. Hide the ring in the shell and then make sure she does not swallow it! Romantic or wha?

Seriously, congrats and good luck. Be sure to post the results on here.

Slim


----------



## Numbnuts (21 Jan 2008)

Thanks for all the replies everybody. I'll post back to let ye know how it goes. Not for a couple of weeks yet though. Now I just have to pick out the ring!!


----------



## annR (21 Jan 2008)

I think the writing in the sand idea is really contrived and naff - I would hate that.  The poor girl will probably be wondering where the hell you are and will go looking for you and catch you in the middle of it.  Not romantic.


----------



## foxylady (21 Jan 2008)

annR said:


> I think the writing in the sand idea is really contrived and naff - I would hate that. The poor girl will probably be wondering where the hell you are and will go looking for you and catch you in the middle of it. Not romantic.


 
Romance is naff , as you put it and in any case one mans meat is another mans poison. Good luck to the O.P.


----------

